# closet growroom help



## hardrockstoner (Nov 21, 2005)

I have a closet that is 2'x5' x5' tall. I have no growing experiance but have done a little bit of research, and im on a very low budget. so can someone please help me out on how to set it up, what lighting to use, wat kind of ventililation system and just general tips for me on growing. any suggestions would be great. thanx


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Nov 21, 2005)

are you growing for personal use or for higher production?


----------



## hardrockstoner (Nov 21, 2005)

a lil of both, also can someone reccomend me wut kind of soil and how large of pots i should use, i hoping to maybe fit 10 plants in there


----------



## Insane (Nov 21, 2005)

Well for any kind of growing I always use Professional Sunshine Grow Mix I think its called, works great for me for indoor and outdoor growing. As for the size of the pot..that depends how big you want the plants. Im guessing from your 2'x5'x5' grow room you intend to keep your plants short and bushy. I think you could fit 10 in there..but keep in mind the more plants you have the more expensive it will get if you want quality pot. I wouldnt recommend using a pot smaller than 2 gallons, you could get away with less but keeping the pot small isnt the only way to keep the plant small you can also top or train your plant. I've seen people tie strings onto major branches to hold them down to keep them from reaching the light in small grow areas.

Sorry to say, there is no simple or cheap way to grow really good pot. And a little research just doesn't cut it, not trying to put you off but the most important thing to do is read read read. Forums like this can be a great help but the best way to learn is just pick a grow method that suits you for your first grow, try it out, and if you like growing then invest a little more money in it.

Anyways if you have any more questions feel free to ask Im sure someone will help you, and good luck with growing!


----------



## hardrockstoner (Nov 22, 2005)

thanx for the suggestions

but we have a new plan, were going to grow 2 plants in a tank thats 2'x1' inside the 2'x5'x5' closet, just to get the hang of growing and some trial and error methods

i have another question tho, if i was to grow 2 plants in a 2'x1' fish tank could i use a small fan for ventilation? also ive been confused as to how much water is reccomended for each stage of the crop. any other help or tips is greatly appreciated


----------



## GanjaGuru (Nov 22, 2005)

Why in the world would you want to grow pot in a fish tank?
A little bit of reading would have informed you that marijuana needs drainage, which a fish tank doesn't provide.  Ditch the tank.
I urge you to read up on indoor cultivation before you spend a dime.
I know it gets tedious to have experienced growers keep harping on doing a lot of reading first.  But many of us have found out the hard way, though months/years of bumbling around and dozens of lost plants.
Any experkienced grower will agree that the most important piece of grow equip. is a grow book.
The first thing to do after reading and choosing a method/style of growing is to optimize conditions in the closet, which means providing ventilation, reflective interior surfaces and adequate lights.
You'll need 500 watts HPS to light a 2' x 5' space.  HPS doesn 't come in 500 watts.  You could get by with a 400 watter if you upgrade to a 430 bulb, but a 600 watter with a full-spectrum bulb would be _sweet._


----------



## Hick (Nov 22, 2005)

"Fish tank"??    Hope you're talking hydro? Can't be much help to you there. I gotta get a li'l dirt under my nails.

But....."IMHO" first things first. What cha' got in mind for ventilation? an opened door don't cut the mustard. You need _good_ flow thru ventilation. Fresh cool air in the bottom anf hot stale air out the top. You have roughly 50 cubic feet, a minimum of 100 cfm fan with "unrestricted" passive intake, IMO.
 Absolute darkness(no light leaks) This means getting inside the closet and closing up, let your eyes adjust and look for cracks where light can sneak in.
 A 2'X5' closet is going to be a li'l difficult to light efficiently. The difficulty lies in the fact that HID hoods aren't designed to provide a long rectangular footprint. Now, If you were to cut the room in half(2.5'X2') a 250 w HID would be ideal. (50 watts per sq./ft.). Line the area with mylar or paint it with flat white paint, for maximum reflectivity.


----------



## smokey (Nov 28, 2005)

i am new to growing but i have a single baby that is about two feet and has started to bud, i am using a t5 high putput lamp. i was told that i heed to get a hps lamp, will the one i have work? also is it normal for the plant to start budding befor you put the lights down to 12?


----------



## ineedmyweed (Dec 18, 2005)

anybody ever heard of putting fish emulshun in the water they water their plants with?   friend of mine said he did it.........i smokked that weed..........and it was gooooooooooood!!!


----------



## GanjaGuru (Dec 18, 2005)

Most nutrients people use on their plants are mixed with water and applied that way.

Fish emulsion is an excellent nutrient, except:
-indoors the odor can get to be too much (I've heard they have "de-odorised" fish emulsion)
-outdoors animals may dig it up.


----------



## Hick (Dec 18, 2005)

yup, ganga' Alaskan brand "deoderized"...and it stinks baaaaaaaad.
  I have a gallon of it that has sat around for a couple years. Anyplace I ever tied to use it OD, _somethin'_ would come dig that stinkin' crap up. ID it just stinks too bad for my liking.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 6, 2006)

smokey said:
			
		

> i am using a t5 high putput lamp. i was told that i heed to get a hps lamp, will the one i have work?


 
I have flowered and got bud from florous. Not as good as an HPS but will work fine.



			
				smokey said:
			
		

> also is it normal for the plant to start budding befor you put the lights down to 12?


 
I have seen it happen on an 18/6 cycle.


----------



## krsone (Feb 6, 2006)

why go soil when hydro is so much easier and faster I tryed soil first couple of grows then stubbled onto cloning and dwc and I will never go back I have even found ways to go hydro from beans.I dont mean to knock soil but from a noivce veiw hydro is the best to me I see results a lot quicker and with the right nuts its almost foolproof


----------



## krsone (Feb 6, 2006)

oops 1 more thing that might help i would suggest either scrog of sog


----------

